# Dewalt 618 router in a CNC?



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've ordered a Probotix Meteor CNC for the college shop I teach in. The only large router clamp they make for it is for the PC 892. I went looking for an 892 but they are out of stock many places, and there is apparently a recall out for one or more manufactured runs of them. I've also had the collet-lock pin bend/fail in two I've used up until now. The Dewalt 618 appears to have the same dimensions and features and should fit in the PC clamp but I'd loved to hear from anyone using an 618 in Any CNC.

Thanks!
4D


----------



## artengn (Aug 5, 2013)

If you teach in a college environment, there must also be a machine shop? You should be able to fit any motor you want into your machine with a little fabrication. 

CNC routers tend to run for long periods of time so can overheat. Duty cycle is a big factor and high-end CNCs have additional cooling provisions. I don't know if I would trust a DeWalt tool in this type environment. Even a PC may be in a dangerous position. (IMHO) If you run 4 minutes on, 10 minutes off (for instance) you most likely will be safe. In a school setting, you may go through a lot of motors if not careful.

Typically, PC (most often 892), Hitachi, Bosch and Makita of similar specifications make suitable routers if they have variable speed and good quill runout. Many feel the quil is more important than the bearings. (Vibration > accuracy)


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been running my DeWalt 618 on my Shark for almost a year, works fine. I usually run mine 8 to 10 hours a day, 7 days a week, with the only break for changing bits, or swapping to a new project. Heat is a problem, and I burnt my first one up, running at full speed. I cut it back to about 2/3rds speed, and been fine. Course I burnt up the bearings in two Bousch routers prior to the DeWalt. Bearings are an easy fix if it happens, but reduced speed is the key. No woodworking router is designed to run as long as CNC's are typically run.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Machine shop yes, but not in my college. The University has one which we can hire for jobs like this after some very annoying paperwork and a bid period where outside shops can compete as well. The Engineering College has a few scattered about their assorted buildings. I'm not incapable of fabricating my own router clamp, but if the one that is coming with the Meteor works with the 618 then I'll use it. 

We've had a CNC Shark HD 2.0 in this college shop for a year now, and been running a PC 892 in it. We run it at about 18,000rpm, and the only thing that failed so far was the collet lock pin. I would get an 892 for the Probotix, but as mentioned above they are out of stock at several places, and some are being recalled. It gives me an opportunity to see how good the less expensive Dewalt 618 is. I run a Dewalt 611 in my personal Probotix meteor and it has run fine so far. I've got an old 620 in my personal shop's table and it has been a great router.


----------



## artengn (Aug 5, 2013)

Your make a strong case for DeWalt. Anyone that uses high speed motors for extended periods must become a repair person / technician or have one handy. At the end of the day it's really about heat > lubrication, alignment and cooling. If you're a good technician, brand probably doesn't matter as much. I guess, really, I just have design preferences.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

At some point I'll pop for a true spindle and likely never go back. What I like about routers is that I can usually replace brushes or a bearing to keep them running, or in a crisis just go pick up a new one at any of several stores in my town. The latest models sure seem better than the routers sold 10 years ago. Looks like the manufacturers have responded to the personal CNC market. 

I'm hoping the next feature that becomes a standard is remote speed control. I'd love it if over a USB cable or something even simpler like Wifi or Bluetooth the router speed could be controlled by the PC/Controller software.


----------



## artengn (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm digging the Bluetooth idea. Furthermore, I like the idea of an iPad controller and/or an Android or iPhone controller. I found references to the use of MIDI for iPad machine control. That's unusual but interesting. There are security issues with Bluetooth so the big guys are being timid about pursuing that technology - but ultimately, they will. A lot of people want this. Development is not cheap… But the technology is.

Very interesting comments 4DThinker. Lots to research and think about.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a table top Techno DaVinci CNC that has a PC 3-1/4 hp 5 speed motor mounted to it. It usually runs six to seven hours at a time 3 maybe 4 times a week.

I have been fortunate that only the brushes and the spindle bearings need to be replaced after 10 or 11 months of operation. 

These seem to be very stout motors.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

subtleaccents said:


> I have a table top Techno DaVinci CNC that has a PC 3-1/4 hp 5 speed motor mounted to it. ... These seem to be very stout motors.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Thanks, subbtleaccents. The Dewalt 618 has arrived, but the CNC it'll go in is still a couple weeks from getting here. 

I teach furniture design in a shop that has been using mainly PC routers in tables and handheld for the last 20 years. Before that it was Craftsman routers because they were guaranteed for life and readily available at our local Sears store. Much has changed in those years. Personally I've owned a Craftsman, a tiny Skil, a Frued, the Dewalt 620, and run Bosch Colts in my CNC Shark. Only the Craftsman seems to have died from old age. The Skil will still run if I drop a little oil on it's bronze tail bearing. The Frued is a heavy 3.25hp plunge router that I've used in a table in the past, but lately has been my handheld of choice. None of these are as thoughtfully designed and smooth running as the PC 892 generation and its peers are. It doesn't surprise me your big PC runs well.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

4d, did you ever take a Craftsman router back for exchange? My understanding about Craftsman tools is the hand tools were gaurenteed for life. But the electric tools were not. That came from a Sears employee. Had plenty of wrenches and such break, but never got around to taking any back. Not that I'm really a big fan of Craftsman routers, but I've got one in my old router table that's got to be close to 30 years old. Bearing is shot as the bit rattles around, but still cuts good when wood is pressed against it.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Keith Hodges said:


> 4d, did you ever take a Craftsman router back for exchange? My understanding about Craftsman tools is the hand tools were guaranteed for life. But the electric tools were not.


I wasn't in charge of the tools back then, and although our local Sears may NOT have been required by lifetime warranty to replace our routers when they failed, they often did. We tend to abuse routers to this day, but the latest PCs and Dewalts we use easily outlive their warranties. Using routers in a CNC tests the bearings, collet lock, and brushes, but what usually kills our handheld routers is a drop on the floor. Running the PC no higher than 18000rpm has yet to see one fail in the CNC we use it in.


----------

